

What the WELL's Rise and Fall Tell Us About Online Community - DanBC
http://theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/07/what-the-wells-rise-and-fall-tell-us-about-online-community/259504/

======
malandrew
Absolutely essential reading on the topic of the rise and fall of any online
community (or groupware).

[http://www.shirky.com/writings/herecomeseverybody/group_enem...](http://www.shirky.com/writings/herecomeseverybody/group_enemy.html)

